# New vs Used



## hoax100 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys,


I am currently trying to get set up with automatic taping tools and setting boxes. I have used the boxes several times before and am starting to get confident with them.

The problem i have is i dont know if i should buy new or second hand from ebay.
I live in australia and would have to get the products shipped here. I have been talking to drywall tools direct and they have a well priced tapetech starter set

http://www.drywalltoolsdirect.com/tapetech-starter-p-1905.html

I want to buy tapetech as i have used these before.
My concerns with buying second hand is that the products may be damaged and living in australia it would be hard to deal with the seller.

The products i am interested in are

pump
7 and 10 inch box + handle
internal box
internal roller
angle head and handle
ANd possibly a bazooka if the price is right.


If you could please share your experiences or recommendations it would be much appreciated.


Cheers


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go for a 10" and 12" box instead,no need for a 7", muds are way better than they use to be,so no need to go 7-10-12,thats over kill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Every time I have bought second-hand tools, I have had to spend enough on em to get em running, that i could have bought new to start with.

I like Columbia fat-boys, 8 and 10 box. I have a 7 box (DM)but hardly ever use it anymore.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Every time I have bought second-hand tools, I have had to spend enough on em to get em running, that i could have bought new to start with.
> 
> I like Columbia fat-boys, 8 and 10 box. I have a 7 box (DM)but hardly ever use it anymore.


do you find a deep box does wall butt joints(stand ups) easier or harder to do
I use northstar expandable handle or 36" one when I can (handles without bend) boxes only tool I hate running,always get bitch to run them(labourer).too much walking,but his shoulders hurt lately,did you find any improvement with them(production) guess thats 2 ??????
just debating getting them ,own 2 -10" and 2 -12" northstars ,,,,so $$$$$


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

i traded my regular columbia 10" box for a fat boy and never looked back. Every trip I save to the pump is money in the bank.


----------



## hoax100 (Aug 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Every time I have bought second-hand tools, I have had to spend enough on em to get em running, that i could have bought new to start with.
> 
> I like Columbia fat-boys, 8 and 10 box. I have a 7 box (DM)but hardly ever use it anymore.



That is interesting, so you have had some trouble with second hand. Was it little things like replacing blades or some more serious problems?

Does anyone know a company in america that i could buy a columbia set, including internal topper and boxes?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

All Wall is good to deal with. Leading Edge in Canada might ship down under too.

I've had better luck buying used than the Captain, but had some duds too. Stuff that comes different than the pictures, and stuff with worn out parts. Angles heads with clips that wouldn't let them open to 90 degrees (hard to finish a 90 degree corner with an 80 degree head). Maybe 70% of my purchases online have been ready to work out of the box. But I only paid 40% of new cost, and even the 30% that needed fixing ended up cheaper than new.


----------



## hoax100 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have also been looking at the new taping tool website and was wondering if anyone has ran there boxes and taping machine. it looks very well priced?


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

I have tapetech 7 and 10 inch flatboxes , have had em for 10 years now . Best things ever . If I was going for new ones I would get ones with extra capacity ,high top .Like you I work and live in Aus , with the 7 and 10 inch boxes I have excellent results .I have recently bought mudrunner, northstar angle heads and drywallmaster bazooka ,have got em direct from US from All wall and Als . You will save heaps. If you can possibly afford it my advice is to buy new . These tools are hard enough to get the hang of useing without useing tools that are wornout or not set up correctly . Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I use a 10 and 12 ,never used a 7, and sand with a PC


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go new as much as possible,for sure new if your going to order by mail and you dont know anything about the tools yet.for example.I would buy a used bazooka if I could inspect it,would I get a used one through the mail......never.......would be like buying a used condom,wouldn't want to touch it


----------

